# Bass Pro Special 10 for $10



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/s...mp;cm_ite=ms155

Free shipping to boot.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, link blows up for me too. :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am sorry guys ;D I found it last night on inshore-fishing.com and reposted here. I know it worked because I tested it. 

I see the error and based upon my experience they are having web server problems (Web Sphere Java Application Server to be specific). Hopefully it will be back up soon because the they looked like decent flys for the price.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

> I am sorry guys  ;D I found it last night on inshore-fishing.com and reposted here. I know it worked because I tested it.
> 
> I see the error and based upon my experience they are having web server problems (Web Sphere Java Application Server to be specific). Hopefully it will be back up soon because the they looked like decent flys for the price.


Maybe through ECC site. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

could be, but anyone that uses "WebSphere" is out of their mind. If I have to maintain and support it, gimme Apache/Tomcat any day...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Dude, your a geek!  Good to know! Seriously sometimes I wonder if I am the only geek who also likes to fish. Ofcourse, it might be that you all are laying low so I don't suck you in to do some work around here.

BTW, the link is working for me.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Link is working for me now.  You geeks are starting to rub off on me ;D ;D ;D

But then ECC's does too  ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Working now. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## super_fly (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Saw this the other day and checked the link. It still works and I ordered them. Just arrived at my desk a little while ago. I received the following flies (may not know all the names):

- bunny strip tarpon streamer - orange maraboue collar, purple bunny strip tail
- surf candy style fly - looks like some pink body material (neer hair, poly yarn?), blue & white marabou tail, blue synthetic wing, epoxy head
- tan & pink gotcha
- chart/white clouser (bucktail)
- olive/white clouser (bucktail)
- crab pattern - small (maybe sz 8), tan, weighted, maybe a furry foam back, rubber legs
- vampire - i know this pattern as the vampire (created by desi welch in Australia), crystal chenille body, purple bucktail wing, flash
- glass minnow type fly - probably has a name, blue & white synthetic wings, long shank hook, flash body wrapped with mono (like a prince of tides), mylar strip on each side
- craft fur shrimp - weighted eyes, olive hackle, tan craft fur barred with olive
- craft fur shrimp type - tan chenille head & body, brown hackle behind bead chain eyes (sparse on the hackle), rubber legs, craft fur tail barred with brown

So that's what I got. They look interesting. I'll probably try to replicate some of them and fish with the others. Thanks for posting the link.

Ken


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just placed my order online. Put a small dent into my BPS reward points...

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life. I just placed my order.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

unless the threads dissolve in saltwater its hard to beat that price.  

I tie my own stuff and have a handful of "pet" patterns, but at that price its tempting to supplement the stock. I'd be interested in seeing them first hand. I don't see how they can make any money unless they're tied in bulk in some developing country.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

> unless the threads dissolve in saltwater its hard to beat that price.
> 
> I tie my own stuff and have a handful of "pet" patterns, but at that price its tempting to supplement the stock. I'd be interested in seeing them first hand. I don't see how they can make any money unless they're tied in bulk in some developing country.


I may be wrong but I think they are more interested in getting you in the email loop with their "internet specials". I'm already on the list so I most likely won't notice a difference. ;D ;D


----------



## super_fly (Jan 12, 2007)

They look pretty decently tied. With BPS' ordering power I'd imagine they get a substantial discount on them.  They shipped them in a huge box though. 

Found a similar orvis deal today, - 20 trout flies for $10, free shipping. I'll post in a separate thread.

Ken


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

> They look pretty decently tied. With BPS' ordering power I'd imagine they get a substantial discount on them.  They shipped them in a huge box though.
> 
> Found a similar orvis deal today, - 20 trout flies for $10, free shipping. I'll post in a separate thread.
> 
> Ken


I'm trying to get "deerfly" to tie 50 for $5.00 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Biscaynenate (Dec 16, 2006)

> I don't see how they can make any money unless they're tied in bulk in some developing country.


Several years ago I had the chance to visit a Fly Fishing trade show in Denver.  For the show, one of the fly wholesalers flew in a couple of ladies from one of their production facilities and had them do fly-tying demos.  I could be mistaken but I believe they were from India.  They had crazy fly-tying skills! AMAZING!   [smiley=usa.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I don't see how they can make any money unless they're tied in bulk in some developing country.
> 
> 
> Several years ago I had the chance to visit a Fly Fishing trade show in Denver. For the show, one of the fly wholesalers flew in a couple of ladies from one of their production facilities and had them do fly-tying demos. I could be mistaken but I believe they were from India. They had crazy fly-tying skills! AMAZING! [smiley=usa.gif]


My point was really that they can't be tied by a machine, at least not that I know of, so its a human thing and that translates to labor cost and fly production is tied to the number of laborers. So even at 3rd world labor pricing its hard to see how they can sell them that cheap, unless the material is low grade or the tying quality is lacking, although I've caught fish on some of my worst creations.  

Like I said, I'll be interested to see Ron's when they show up and whether the hooks rust in real-time, the color dies wash out after the first few dips in the brine or the feathers fall out, etc. 

I'm definitely old school and the adage "you get what you pay for" is always in the back of my mind with these kinds of things.


----------



## Biscaynenate (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree.  It will be interestiong to see what arrives.  [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine just arrived! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Mine just arrived! ;D


let us know how they do after a time or two on the water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> Mine just arrived!  ;D


Found mine at the front door a little while ago.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

with luck time number 1 will be tonight... need to convince the wife...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> with luck time number 1 will be tonight... need to convince the wife...


tell her its all about a scientific experiment regarding fly quality, the forum members have a right to know. The fact that you may glean some enjoyment conducting the experiment is secondary to the real goal.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

so whats the initial take? Do they look like they are tied well, stainless hooks or bronze, feathers and material proportional to the hook size, heads finished off clean, etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> > with luck time number 1 will be tonight... need to convince the wife...
> 
> 
> tell her its all about a scientific experiment regarding fly quality, the forum members have a right to know. The fact that you may glean some enjoyment conducting the experiment is secondary to the real goal.


I like that.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

give me a couple minutes, I'll take some pix then upload...


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

good deal .. just made the order.. thanks Tom!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Got mine a couple days.. ago.. for $1/ each heck of deal... looks fine..

Not stainless hooks... What you want for $1/each.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Got mine a couple days.. ago.. for $1/ each heck of deal... looks fine..
> 
> Not stainless hooks... What you want for $1/each.


OK good, I'm waiting for the video now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> > Got mine a couple days.. ago.. for $1/ each heck of deal... looks fine..
> >
> > Not stainless hooks... What you want for $1/each.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> > > Got mine a couple days.. ago.. for $1/ each heck of deal... looks fine..
> > >
> > > Not stainless hooks... What you want for $1/each.
> >
> ...


I would make one .. if I can catch a dam decent size fish on a fly! ;D


----------

